#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

## cadcae

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy for Windows 7 (Thanks to A.minfo)See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## danieljk

password for all RAR  file please..

----------


## cadcae

PASSWORD: topsoftz.blogfa.com

----------


## manifresh006

i have made a little translation if yall would like to use it 

THX again CadCae!!!!!!!




```

http://www.4shared.com/office/0SXMD1s_/Installation_PDMS12SP6trans.html? 



```

----------


## femicrux

Does the uploaded version works on Win 7 32 bit? Also how do u cr**k it? Thanks

----------


## hu4mx

> i have made a little translation if yall would like to use it 
> 
> THX again CadCae!!!!!!!
> 
> change(xxxxxx) to 4
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Tried the links above and they all work, thx

----------


## femicrux

Thanks for the share. I've downloaded the software but am at a loss on how to go about installing the application. Pls could you xplain how?

----------


## saifulhaizam75

My installation is works....thanks man.....u r the best!!!

----------


## oil_man_121

can anyone upload pdms 12.1? thanks.

----------


## buddy19

Thanks Bro...
Good Luck To You




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## christopherxin

Thank you

----------


## manifresh006

new link to translated page

----------


## shanmugass80

links are dead!!

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## muslim

i have problem when i made handrail in PDMS 12 sp4, sp5, or sp6, problems are same, there is error massage i will show error massage in attach,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i think this problem about setting asl db in admin, can some one help me how to solve this problem?

thank

best regards

imam muslim

----------


## Gaurav21

Thank you

----------


## zbest1966

Need links also, links are DEAD

----------


## hu4mx

Thank you so much!!!

----------


## sharewithsmanoj

Thanks Bro..

----------


## sweetdream

Hi,

Thanks for the PDMS 12.6

Sweetdream

----------


## Han_BFY

Thanks so much..... great share!!!

----------


## jaystructural

I already intalled it and the console gives a awarning that there is no license future found for schematic 3D integrator.How can I fix it.. ? Anyone knows?

----------


## jabbathehut

Just a quick question .!  
Where is the pdms12.6SP25_C---K   file ? Its not included in the Zip files..

----------


## spad_raju

Let me get the password for this PDMS pls

----------


## spad_raju

CRC failed in the encrypted file 
Corrupt file or wrong password.
Aveva.PDMS.12.0.SP6.part1.rar: No files to extract
This is the message . 
Let me get the password to extract and install

----------


## spad_raju

Thanks a lot to this community. It was installed in WIN 7 Prof 64bits. I am yet to commence the work.

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## farmank1

hello.. i just downloaded the PDMS 12.0,, but the winrar files are password protected.. can u tell me what is the password...???

----------


## farmank1

Thanks but the files are password protected.... can u tell me on khattak14@gmail.com

----------


## spad_raju

PASSWORD is topsoftz.blogfa.com

----------


## spad_raju

I have WIN 7 Professional 64 bits OS. I installed Pro e wildfire software. When i open this file i have received an error message as XTOP.EXE stopped working. Let me know how to solve this issue.

----------


## spad_raju

Can any one help to get access of license server for schematic  3d integrator

----------


## zambroata

any body can share AVEVA Review?

----------


## spad_raju

Please see the following thread

***WARNING*** No license feature found for Schematic 3D Integrator
 Form CDACFA2 too large for screen
 Form CDHORCSV too large for screen
 Form CDHORFSV too large for screen
 Form CDHORRB too large for screen
 Form CDHORRD too large for screen
 Form CDHORSV too large for screen
 Form CDHXDBE too large for screen
 Form CDHXDBEN too large for screen
 Form CDHXDFN too large for screen
 Form CDHXDOE too large for screen
 Form CDHXDOEN too large for screen
 Form CDHXFBE too large for screen
 Form CDHXVDOE too large for screen
 Form CDHXVFBE too large for screen
 Form CDPUMDPC too large for screen
 Form CDPUMHV too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTAM too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTAN too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTBM too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTBN too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTBT too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTMA too large for screen
 Form CDPUMVIL too large for screen
 Form CDSTCT too large for screen
 Form CDSTDT too large for screen
 Form CDSTFT too large for screen
 Form CDVEFDTDB too large for screen
 Form CDVERDTDB too large for screen
 Form CDVERFTDB too large for screen
 Form CDVETLTSB too large for screen
 Form CDVETSTLB too large for screen

This was may be due to internet enable. If y

----------


## spad_raju

PLEASE SEE THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE
***WARNING*** No license feature found for Schematic 3D Integrator
 Form CDACFA2 too large for screen
 Form CDHORCSV too large for screen
 Form CDHORFSV too large for screen
 Form CDHORRB too large for screen
 Form CDHORRD too large for screen
 Form CDHORSV too large for screen
 Form CDHXDBE too large for screen
 Form CDHXDBEN too large for screen
 Form CDHXDFN too large for screen
 Form CDHXDOE too large for screen
 Form CDHXDOEN too large for screen
 Form CDHXFBE too large for screen
 Form CDHXVDOE too large for screen
 Form CDHXVFBE too large for screen
 Form CDPUMDPC too large for screen
 Form CDPUMHV too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTAM too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTAN too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTBM too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTBN too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTBT too large for screen
 Form CDPUMTMA too large for screen
 Form CDPUMVIL too large for screen
 Form CDSTCT too large for screen
 Form CDSTDT too large for screen
 Form CDSTFT too large for screen
 Form CDVEFDTDB too large for screen
 Form CDVERDTDB too large for screen
 Form CDVERFTDB too large for screen
 Form CDVETLTSB too large for screen
 Form CDVETSTLB too large for screen

This may be due to internet enable while working

----------


## spad_raju

Again i reinstalled PDMS 12 SP6.25 in 64 bits WIN 7 Professional OS. 
Please see the warning for the same and the details are as follows:


This version was issued to your company
and will only operate on registered hardware

AVEVA PDMS Monitor Mk12.0.SP6.25[7253]  (WINDOWS-NT 5.2)  (14 Sep 2011 : 21:14)
(c) Copyright  1974 to 2011  AVEVA Solutions Limited

AVEVA PDMS Design Mk12.0.SP6.25[7253]  (WINDOWS-NT 5.2)  (14 Sep 2011 : 21:14)
(c) Copyright  1974 to 2011  AVEVA Solutions Limited

***WARNING*** No license feature found for Schematic 3D Integrator
Warning: Loading Window Layout - Missing DockedWindow: DrawList
Warning: Loading Window Layout - Extra DockedWindow: Aveva.Pdms.InstrumentationIm
port.Addin.DataUpdate
Warning: Failed to restore docked window layout

when i open design/equipment from the menubar
I got a visual fortan error and closes the system

Can any one give your view to rectify the problem please
Regards

----------


## justlooker

Thank you very much for your share

----------


## spad_raju

I have WIN 7 Prof 64 bits OS in my Laptop.

I have this problem after reinstalling PDMS 12 SP6.25 and the details are

AVEVA\Plant\PDMS12.0.SP6 operable program or batch file.
Sorry, cannot find mon.exe within your PDM---E -
Press any key to continue . . .
When i continue, the system closes.
Can any one give a solution to run the system effectively.

----------


## amarkdon

CADCAE thank you very much! Its really awesome................... Everything was smooth n easy!!! I njoying a lot....



Thanks once again!!!!See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## mchorri

i tri but it dosent Works  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

can any body help me

----------


## mchorri

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i need help 

when i tries to do the exercice in manual guide tthis error happen 

what i must do

----------


## paraselias

Thank you so much!

More power to you!

----------


## zambroata

Hi All,

Does anyone has Aveva Review?

----------


## tutti2000

hello everybody,

has anybody used the feature to export the ce to dgn? if i use my macro there occurs an error and pdms stops. is explant not c****d in this version or is there  any another error?

thanks fr pdms.

greetz tutti

----------


## aanoynay

Hi PDMS contributor! Many thanks for this prestigious effort.

----------


## architect1803

Thank you!

----------


## Minfo

Hi
i need following Software:

- Aveva Laser Modeller 12.0
- Aveva Electrical 12.1

if anybody help me, i can making ----- for these or another software that you need and then send to you.
before i making ----- for PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 at Lavteam forum PDMS 12.0 SP6 topic.

you can write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## fddelacruz

hi, I have downloaded the file and when I tried to open the zip file after inputting the passsword it always that it does not appear to be a valid archive. what does this mean.
thanks. hope you could help me to successfully download the files

----------


## tutti2000

or, has anybody the mcad interface for pdms?

----------


## govert

Thanks Super

----------


## stampasal

Work great!! Thx my friend.

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## Shoyeb Alam

Can any one tell me about the Installation procedure for aveva pdms 12.0 sp6.25?

----------


## Shoyeb Alam

Thanks for the share. I've downloaded the software, it is working. Thanks again for share.

----------


## yimiyangguang55

thank you for share!

----------


## Shoyeb Alam

Hi,
 can someone provide PDMS vedio/pdf tutorial in english

best regards 

Shoyeb

----------


## tonyzhaosir

Thank you soooooooo much, cadcae! everything went smoothly so far, but only monitor model shown when log into User-TRAINA/B, how to do?

----------


## mchowdhu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

YOU WILL FIND GOOD VIDEO TUTORIAL

----------


## tannv

I also used pdms, I can study combination with you about it.

----------


## ayaraled

Thanks bro

----------


## orlyboy

> Does the uploaded version works on Win 7 32 bit? Also how do u cr**k it? Thanks



Yes, it works on Win7 32bit. It works fine.

Thanks for the uploader

----------


## StaindAC

Thanks!!

----------


## demonteufel

thanks..

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks its working

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## krishnagopi

What is this no site 





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> YOU WILL FIND GOOD VIDEO TUTORIAL

----------


## qak

HI I HAVE DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED THE SOFTWARE SUCCESSFULLY BUT,,, IN DOS PROMPT ITS RESPONSE IS  

"""warning:   no license feature found for schematic 3D integrator""""   

CAN ANY ONE HELP ME WITH THIS....

----------


## xuanhoa2k8

hi all, can you give me "Installation PDMS12.SP6" in English version?
thanks pro

----------


## codeplay999

reposted links that work

h**p://filecloud.io/tmb96ukv
h**p://filecloud.io/k42ep7cb
h**p://filecloud.io/jmlxnow7
h**p://filecloud.io/ky3r74ml
h**p://filecloud.io/5g7dsznj
h**p://filecloud.io/s2ix9njw
h**p://filecloud.io/2yt60rbu

----------


## vinays2007

its working on windows vista

----------


## andikaahmad

Please, give a new link, because the link above was not available. 

please help me, I have an Aveva PDMS 12.0 SP 6, I have installed in windows 7, but when I try to run the software, just appear a command prompt and than it close. how to fix that?

----------


## codeplay999

Links working for me - which one not work

----------


## andikaahmad

> Links working for me - which one not work



the link work , Sir,I just don't know to use filecloud.io to download the file, 
thank a lot, Sir.
The link that works in the win7, right?

----------


## andikaahmad

Please upload in other host, in filecloud I have limited speed for download, :Sorrow:

----------


## andikaahmad

> reposted links that work
> 
> h**p://filecloud.io/tmb96ukv
> h**p://filecloud.io/k42ep7cb
> h**p://filecloud.io/jmlxnow7
> h**p://filecloud.io/ky3r74ml
> h**p://filecloud.io/5g7dsznj
> h**p://filecloud.io/s2ix9njw
> h**p://filecloud.io/2yt60rbu



I have downloaded and installed the software in windows7 by follow the guide in it . But the software was not work, I accepted an Aveva console message "A fatal has been detected. The program must exit"
please help me!!

----------


## andikaahmad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andikaahmad

what were messages error that you accepted? 



> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## onomeanthony

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> YOU WILL FIND GOOD VIDEO TUTORIAL



Pls upload in another f.i.l.e sharin.g site 
Thanks

----------


## pelumitunde

> reposted links that work
> 
> h**p://filecloud.io/tmb96ukv
> h**p://filecloud.io/k42ep7cb
> h**p://filecloud.io/jmlxnow7
> h**p://filecloud.io/ky3r74ml
> h**p://filecloud.io/5g7dsznj
> h**p://filecloud.io/s2ix9njw
> h**p://filecloud.io/2yt60rbu




thanks alot. its working perfectly alright.

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

I have downloaded all files, do I have to join the files? Or just open with winrar and place on one folder?

----------


## codeplay999

Should extract into one diretory

----------


## Kumaran Ramasamy

Link is not working. Please share files once again.

----------


## JimmyPopp

Is it working?

----------


## Han_BFY

> Is it working?



Hi yes.. I have try this it work nice.
Thanks to the uploader.

----------


## Thaksen79

ya its working fine

----------


## ksaran86

plz send me download link and installation instruction to ksaran8986@gmail.com..........plz send asap

----------


## 837565410

those links are not valid

----------


## Thaksen79

Hold on i am posting a link

----------


## Mubeen Ahmed

Hello Petro guys. i am new to this field. Can sumbody tell me how to download the PDMS sp12 software. thanks in advance. Plz help.

See More: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25 Win7 x32 and x64

----------


## marvin42

Hello, links are not working anymore. (files were removed). can someone please reupload?

----------


## mnprasanna85

Thank you..thanks a lot.........

----------


## ishaksaban

This file is no longer available because of a claim by Vic DeMarines.

----------


## codeplay999

Better to go P2P - Available on Kickass **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. For AVEVA PDMS 12.0 SP6.25. Also Aveva PDMS 12.1 SP4.14 now available

----------


## sivakanthbojja

following are links for pdms and ceaser softwares

aveva pdms 12.1sp2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aveva pdms 12.1sp4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aveva pdms 11.6
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

caesar -5.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## devinderdk

How I can download full version of PDMS from your above links......windows 7 64x

----------


## wsanabria

I'm needing AVEVA PDMS free software. Is somebody willing to tell me where to go to download it? it is not available in the AVEVA web page. I just tried.

----------


## kvltipipe

PLease reupload. thank you

----------


## mrbeen

hi all see below link ....

i hope it is use full to u.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## VEERA21

Anybody got "AVEVA Electrical"????
Please do share.....

----------


## tam2

where to has Plant.Design.Management.System.v12.1.SP4.49

----------

